# Poole's Synopsis on Joshua



## dildaysc (Apr 14, 2016)

Translation is beginning on Poole's treatment of Joshua.

http://matthewpoole.net/?p=1768


----------



## MW (Apr 14, 2016)

I look forward to it. Thankyou for your labours.


----------

